# What am I?



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

So I was told this was probably a kenyi and I'm not sure. I also want to know if anyone knows the sex. I thought it was a male since it has been shimmering and shaking in front of my OB peacock which I thought was also a male. Would these two even be compatible to mate? I have also posted a pic of my peacock. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

The top picture is a Kenyi; how big is it? It looks like a washed out stressed female, or a male that is in the process of changing from blue to yellow.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> The top picture is a Kenyi; how big is it? It looks like a washed out stressed female, or a male that is in the process of changing from blue to yellow.


It's between 4-5 inches. Haven't officially measured lol. I thought it was a male since it does its shaking dance in front of the peacock. Don't believe it is stressed since it seems to have the run of the tank right now. It does change colors frequently. Some times it will be faded then the black bars will be very dark and the color is almost purple.


----------



## Mbuna freak (Mar 5, 2018)

All lake malawi cichlids can breed. If it's running the tank then I would say male also


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mbuna freak said:


> All lake malawi cichlids can breed. If it's running the tank then I would say male also


Good to know! Hmm a kenyi and peacock! That would be a pretty mix lol. So does it look like the kenyi is a male and peacock is a female?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Electricyellow3 said:


> Mbuna freak said:
> 
> 
> > All lake malawi cichlids can breed. If it's running the tank then I would say male also
> ...


Male Kenyi are yellow, females stay blue for the most part but in the absence of a male they can take on male characteristics and color.

My male:









One of my females with a mouth full of fry:


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> Electricyellow3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mbuna freak said:
> ...


Did not know that lol well makes sense on why she is doing what seems to be the mating dance with the peacock. She is maybe trying to act male to help keep away the aggression?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Kenyi are just aggressive fish; my females do this often to my Red Zebras ans Yellow Labs. By the way, all Kenyi are born blue, the males start to turn yellow as juveniles, the more dominant ones turn color first. I've never had a male not turn yellow and I have had some dominant females that turn yellowish as they mature.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> Kenyi are just aggressive fish; my females do this often to my Red Zebras ans Yellow Labs. By the way, all Kenyi are born blue, the males start to turn yellow as juveniles, the more dominant ones turn color first. I've never had a male not turn yellow and I have had some dominant females that turn yellowish as they mature.


Well they are almost a year old. I got them back in Sept and previous owner had them for a bit. I would think if it was male it would be turning yellow by now right? I do see some yellow near the base of the dorsal fin. She does get really pretty with her dark blue almost purple and the black lines are very dark. I'm just having a hard time figuring out what to keep with what and the sexes of them lol


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably female, but as said an adult female can get ugly yellowish when holding or acting dominant.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Electricyellow3 said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Kenyi are just aggressive fish; my females do this often to my Red Zebras ans Yellow Labs. By the way, all Kenyi are born blue, the males start to turn yellow as juveniles, the more dominant ones turn color first. I've never had a male not turn yellow and I have had some dominant females that turn yellowish as they mature.
> ...


I would also think that if it were a male it would be yellow; the yellow at the base of the dorsal is not unusual on a mature female.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> Electricyellow3 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Newbie said:
> ...


Thank you so much for this information. Do you also have any suggestions on which ones to keep together? I'm going to be getting another tank soon and trying to split them the best way without getting rid of any of them. Mix is in my signature.


----------

